# shift into park



## stam-adam

Добрый день,
подскажите, пожалуйста, как в обиходе в России говорят "shift into park"? 
Человек приехал забрать ребенка после уроков, дорога у школы забита машинами. Someone drives out of the line. I roll the SUV a car's length closer to the school and shift back into park.
Спасибо.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

... опять включаю парковку?  _You're the natives!  _


----------



## Rosett

"...перевёл рычаг (обратно) в паркинг".


----------



## stam-adam

Rosett said:


> "...перевёл рычаг (обратно) в паркинг".


Спасибо, Rosett!


----------



## stam-adam

Enquiring Mind said:


> ... опять включаю парковку?  _You're the natives!  _


Спасибо. (да, мой русский родом из России, где когда-то говорили по-русски. Но в те времена там некоторых реалий еще просто не существовало)


----------



## DrDIT

Never heard "переключить в паркинг", it sounds very wrong to me. Colloqually I'd say "переключился на парковку" or just "поставил на Р (П)", while in a car manual it would be along the lines "перевести рычаг АКПП в парковочное положение". Still, most people would just say "I stopped the car" without mentioning the gear shift action.


----------



## Q-cumber

Обычно говорят/пишут "поставить на паркинг". Впрочем, следует заметить, что в обиходе положение рычага переключения передач упоминается крайне редко. Чаще такие выражения встречаются на технических форумах. А в разговоре - только если положение рычага КПП имеет значение для дальнейшего рассказа.
"Поставил машину на нейтралку и мы затолкали её в гараж."
"Я всегда просто ставлю машину на паркинг, а ручник (ручной тормоз) не включаю." и т.д.
Также следует учитывать, что процент машин "на автомате" (с АКПП) в России/Европе не столь велик, как, скажем, в США. Поэтому далеко не все даже знают, что такое "паркинг (режим "Р").



> Someone drives out of the line. I roll the SUV a car's length closer to the school and shift back into park.


Я с трудом представляю, чтобы в подобной ситуации кто-то стал поминать всуе коробку передач на русском языке. "Я переставил машину (на одно место) поближе к школе". Или, может быть, "перепарковал" (разг.).


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Я с трудом представляю, чтобы в подобной ситуации кто-то стал поминать всуе коробку передач на русском языке. "Я переставил машину (на одно место) поближе к школе". Или, может быть, "перепарковал" (разг.).


Здесь отражены иные реалии, которым трудно найти параллель в российской жизни.
Родители создали привычную долгую пробку в узком проезде, ведущем к месту посадки/высадки детей у частной школы. У всех машины (внедорожники и т.д.) с АКПП, которые можно удерживать на месте при работающем двигателе просто педалью рабочего тормоза. Но продвижение идёт настолько медленно, что водитель, не желающий насиловать АКПП и свою ногу долгим удержанием, предпочитает при каждом продвижении вперёд на корпус  переводить рычаг АКПП в стояночное положение и отпускать педаль тормоза. Мотор при этом продолжает работать на холостых оборотах, но гораздо легче, так как нагрузки АКПП на него нет. Поэтому речь идёт не о перестановке машины или перепарковке, а о медленном продвижени вперёд в единственной полосе по мере выезда машин, сажающих детей по одному, и связанном с этим нарастающим раздражением водителя, что, вероятно, имеет значение для рассказа.


----------



## stam-adam

Rosett said:


> Здесь отражены иные реалии, которым трудно найти параллель в российской жизни.


Вооот, вы меня поняли  и совершенно точно увидели всю ситуацию ))
Остается широкий теоретический вопрос, что делать с _реалиями, которым трудно найти параллель_. Перевести как есть, и кто поймет - поймет? или "переводить" реалии, окрашивая историю в калужские тона вместо, скажем, техасских? ;-))


----------



## stam-adam

Q-cumber said:


> Также следует учитывать, что процент машин "на автомате" (с АКПП) в России/Европе не столь велик, как, скажем, в США. Поэтому далеко не все даже знают, что такое "паркинг (режим "Р").


Спасибо, Q-cumber! Это тоже важный элемент )


----------



## stam-adam

DrDIT said:


> Never heard "переключить в паркинг", it sounds very wrong to me. Colloqually I'd say "переключился на парковку" or just "поставил на Р (П)". Still, most people would just say "I stopped the car" without mentioning the gear shift action.


Спасибо, DrDIT!


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Здесь отражены иные реалии, которым трудно найти параллель в российской жизни.
> Родители создали привычную долгую пробку в узком проезде, ведущем к месту посадки/высадки детей у частной школы. У всех машины (внедорожники и т.д.) с АКПП, которые можно удерживать на месте при работающем двигателе просто педалью рабочего тормоза. Но продвижение идёт настолько медленно, что водитель, не желающий насиловать АКПП и свою ногу долгим удержанием, предпочитает при каждом продвижении вперёд на корпус  переводить рычаг АКПП в стояночное положение и отпускать педаль тормоза. Мотор при этом продолжает работать на холостых оборотах, но гораздо легче, так как нагрузки АКПП на него нет. Поэтому речь идёт не о перестановке машины или перепареовке, а о медленном продвижени вперёд в единственной полосе по мере выезда машин, сажающих детей по одному, и связанном с этим нарастающим раздражением водителя, что, вероятно, имеет значение для рассказа.


Мотор легче всего работает на "нейтрали". А на современных машинах он автоматически глушится в подобной ситуации на время "простоя". Всё-таки мне кажется, что дело тут не в реалиях - поскольку необходимость упоминания технических деталей в подобном контексте по-прежнему вызывает сомнения- а в чисто американской особенности избыточно (IMHO) включать подробности, связанные с машинами, в канву разговора. Возможно, тут влияют какие-то статусные моменты, или национальная любовь к машинам - не знаю. Но в Европе такой выраженной тенденции нет.  Машина обычно абстрактна, безлика и большей частью находится за кадром.

"Я переставил машину поближе".  А SUV это, не SUV ... и что я при этом делал с коробкой - какая разница?


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Мотор легче всего работает на "нейтрали". А на современных машинах он автоматически глушится в подобной ситуации на время "простоя"...
> 
> "Я переставил машину поближе".  А SUV это, не SUV ... и что я при этом делал с коробкой - какая разница?


Перевести рычаг в паркинг означает в быту приготовиться к более длительному ожиданию в пробке и нарастающее раздражение в связи этим. 

На самом деле, мотору одинаково легко работать как на нейтрали, так и в положении "паркинг", с той только разницей, что на нейтрали нужен ещё и тормоз, ножной или ручной, чтоб не укатиться в случае чего. 
Мотор глушится автоматически только в "гибридах", которые большого распространения не получили из-за мнимости многих преимуществ и наличия многих недостатков, сводящих реальные преимущества почти на нет. Громадное большинство (почти все теперь) имеет автоматические коробки и понятия не имеет, как ездить со сцеплением и на ручном переключении передач. Даже если оспорить это последнее наблюдение, всё равно в тексте описывается человек, привыкший ездить на "автомате". 

Так что, всё-таки, описана реальная жизненная ситуация, в которой такая, казалось бы, сугубо техническая подробность, как перевод рычага в "паркинг", говорит о многом в двух словах: что человек за рулём парится в ожидании и тихо клянёт про себя тупых и медлительных уродов, десятки раз хлопающих дверцами и багажниками, заводящими за ручку переросших отпрысков в машину, проверяющего сумки, портфели и пуговицы, но нисколько не думающих об очереди ожидания позади них. Пока кто-то очередной отъедет и очередь продвинется вослед ему на корпус машины, двигатель и нога смогут чуть отдохнуть в положении "паркинг".


----------



## stam-adam

Спасибо всем за интересное обсуждение. все ответы и комментарии были полезны, каждый со своей перспективы


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Перевести рычаг в паркинг означает в быту приготовиться к более длительному ожиданию в пробке и нарастающее раздражение в связи этим.
> 
> На самом деле, мотору одинаково легко работать как на нейтрали, так и в положении "паркинг", с той только разницей, что на нейтрали нужен ещё и тормоз, ножной или ручной, чтоб не укатиться в случае чего.
> Мотор глушится автоматически только в "гибридах", которые большого распространения не получили из-за мнимости многих преимуществ и наличия многих недостатков, сводящих реальные преимущества почти на нет. Громадное большинство (почти все теперь) имеет автоматические коробки и понятия не имеет, как ездить со сцеплением и на ручном переключении передач. Даже если оспорить это последнее наблюдение, всё равно в тексте описывается человек, привыкший ездить на "автомате".
> 
> Так что, всё-таки, описана реальная жизненная ситуация, в которой такая, казалось бы, сугубо техническая подробность, как перевод рычага в "паркинг", говорит о многом в двух словах: что человек за рулём парится в ожидании и тихо клянёт про себя тупых и медлительных уродов, десятки раз хлопающих дверцами и багажниками, заводящими за ручку переросших отпрысков в машину, проверяющего сумки, портфели и пуговицы, но нисколько не думающих об очереди ожидания позади них. Пока кто-то очередной отъедет и очередь продвинется вослед ему на корпус машины, двигатель и нога смогут чуть отдохнуть в положении "паркинг".


Гибриды тут ни при чём. "I-stop", stop & go" и иже с ними  системы - отключают двигатель на "автомате" для экономии топлива и запускают с полоборота при трогании с места. Даже на прокатной "Мазде", на которой я сейчас езжу, стоит.


----------



## Maroseika

_*Moderatorial:*_
_*Уважаемые участники обсуждения, позвольте мне напомнить тему: как сказать по-русски shift into park.*_


----------



## AlexSh

Поставил на P (или на паркинг). "Переключил", "перевел", "включил" - практически не употребляются.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Гибриды тут ни при чём. "I-stop", stop & go" и иже с ними  системы - отключают двигатель на "автомате" для экономии топлива и запускают с полоборота при трогании с места. Даже на прокатной "Мазде", на которой я сейчас езжу, стоит.


Ни одна из этих систем, упомянутых вами, в ОП не упоминается, как бы ни были они распространены в тех местах. В ОП может идти речь о самой распространённой АКПП, рычаг которой переводят в паркинг (shift to parking), когда надоедает давить ногой на педаль тормоза.


AlexSh said:


> Поставил на P (или на паркинг). "Переключил", "перевел", "включил" - практически не употребляются.


Только не "на П".


----------



## stam-adam

AlexSh said:


> Поставил на P (или на паркинг). "Переключил", "перевел", "включил" - практически не употребляются.


Спасибо за уточнение.


----------



## stam-adam

Rosett said:


> Только не "на П".


Спасибо


----------

